# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Địa điểm đi chơi 30/4 - 1/5 - Dia diem di choi 30/4 -  1/5

## hangnt

*6 ngày nghỉ trong dịp lễ 30/4 và 1/5 năm nay là một dịp tuyệt vời để cùng bạn bè, gia đình... thư giãn và lấy lại tinh thần sau những ngày làm việc, học tập. Tuy nhiên chọn địa điểm đi chơi ở đâu là một câu hỏi luôn được quan tâm nhiều nhất hiện nay. Dưới đây là một số gợi ý các điểm du lịch ở Sài Gòn và Hà Nội dịp 30/4 - 1/5 mà Didau.Org đã tổng hợp lại cho bạn tham khảo:*

*Những địa điểm vui chơi tại Hà Nội*

*Các Trung tâm thương mại lớn*

Ở Hà Nội, các trung tâm thương mại đang mọc lên như nấm. Điều tuyệt vời nhất khi đến các trung tâm thương mại này là các bạn có thể làm rất nhiều thứ: có thể ăn uống, xem phim, chơi trò chơi,... Những trung tâm thương mại đang được các bạn trẻ yêu thích nhất đó chính là Royal city, Times city, hay các tòa nhà Vincom...Mới đây nhất là Đại siêu thị hàng đầu Châu Á - LOTTE Mart Đống Đasắp khai trường ở đường Tây Sơn vào ngày 27/03/2014 sắp tới




> *Royal city* - 72A Nguyễn Trãi, Q. Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
> 
> Các loại hình hoạt động tại Royal city: Khu vực mua sắm. Công viên nước trong nhà đầu tiên tại Việt Nam (Vinpearl Water Park Royal City) hoạt động 4 mùa; Quần thể sân băng thật trong nhà lớn nhất Việt Nam (Vinpearl Ice Rink Royal City); Thế giới Games với các trò chơi đa dạng cùng KizCiti - “Thành phố thu nhỏ” dành cho trẻ em tiên tại Hà Nội với các hoạt động vui chơi hướng nghiệp dành cho trẻ em từ 3 - 15 tuổi; Thế giới ẩm thực gồm hơn 200 nhà hàng; Rạp chiếu phim…





> *Times city* - 458 Minh Khai, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
> 
> Các loại hình hoạt động: Khu vực mua sắm quy tụ hàng trăm thương hiệu thời trang, trang sức, phụ kiện, mỹ phẩm, đồ gia dụng, các siêu thị điện máy, nội thất… nổi tiếng trong nước và quốc tế. Khu vực ẩm thực tại VMM Times City. Thủy Cung Vinpearl Aquarium. Thế giới vui chơi tại VMM Times City còn có Vinpearl Games hiện đại. Hệ thống rạp chiếu phim Platinum Cineplex...





> *Đại siêu thị hàng đầu Châu Á - LOTTE Mart Đống Đa* - Tòa nhà Mipec, 229 Tây Sơn, phường ngã tư sở, Quận Đống Đa, Hà Nội


*Khu vực phố cổ*

Chắc không ai còn lạ gì khu vực phố của của Hà Nội - là nơi tập trung rất nhiều quán xá, quán cà phê... Đến với khu vực phố cổ các bạn có thể tha hồ lựa chọn món ăn mình thích và ngồi nhâm nhi đồ uống tại một quán cà phê lãng mạn. Dịp nghỉ lễ 30/04 - 1/5 tới đây lại rơi vào đúng thứ cuối tuần nên chắc chắc khu vực phố cổ sẽ có rất nhiều hoạt động, chương trình để các bạn tham gia.

*Bờ Hồ ăn kem Tràng Tiền*

Nhiều bạn trẻ yêu Hà Nội vẫn chọn cách lang thang khắp bờ Hồ cùng với chiếc kem Tràng Tiền trong các dịp lễ. Trong ngày này, các hàng ghế đá quanh bờ Hồ Gươm thường rất đông đúc giới trẻ.

*Làng cốm Bát Tràng - Cùng làm để trải nghiệm*

Tập trung ở trong thành phố nên nhiều bạn trẻ muốn “đổi gió” nên đã rủ nhau ra ngoại thành, khu vực làng nghề cốm Bát Tràng để cùng khám phá, cùng tập làm các đồ sứ đáng yêu.

*Công viên*

Nếu điều kiện tài chính của bạn không dư dả thì vào công viên đi dạo cũng không phải là một ý kiến tồi. Ở các công viên hiện này cũng có khá nhiều trò chơi cho bạn và gia đình có thể thoải mãi vui chơi và thư giãn.

Một số Công Viên khá đẹp ở Hà Nội: Thống Nhất, Hồ Hoàn Kiếm, Tuổi Trẻ,...

*Các quán cà phê thơ mộng*

Hiện nay, tại Hà Nội có rất nhiều quán cà phê, bar đủ phong cách và rất  thi vị. Một số quán ở vị trí đẹp còn có view ra phố cổ, các trục đường lấp lánh ánh đèn ở Hà Nội. Tuy nhiên, để chắc chắn, trong những ngày này, đừng quên gọi điện đặt chỗ trước!

*Ngoài ra, Nếu muốn đi xa hơn, bạn có thể lựa chọn một vài địa điểm du lịch dưới đây:*

*Kì nghỉ lễ ấn tượng ở thành phố trong sương*

Tại miền Bắc, nếu muốn tận hưởng cảm giác khoan khoái hít thở khí trời tươi mới, ngắm nhìn thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, hoang sơ, đẹp đến nao lòng thì chỉ có thể đến Lào Cai. Mảnh đất được mệnh danh là mùa nào cũng đẹp sẽ khiến kỳ nghỉ lễ của bạn ấn tượng hơn bao giờ hết.



Cảnh đẹp Lào Cai
Với vô vàn các địa danh nổi tiếng như Sapa - Thành phố trong sương, đỉnh Phan-xi-păng- Nóc nhà của Đông Dương, chợ phiên Bắc Hà, ruộng bậc thang,… tất cả tổng hòa trở thành một bức tranh nhiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp, kỳ vĩ và thơ mộng, phảng phất chút hoang dại. Đây sẽ là điểm đến cực kỳ thích hợp cho chuyến đi dài ngày của bạn và gia đình.

Một điều cần nhất cho chuyến đi của du khách đó là tìm nơi nghỉ dưỡng để vừa có thể thoải mái khám phá miền đất mới vừa yên tâm thư giãn với những dịch vụ chất lượng.

*Nghỉ dưỡng tiện nghi ở Sapaly Hotel*

Rất nhiều du khách khi đến với Lào Cai đang truyền tai nhau về dịch vụ nghỉ dưỡng ấn tượng và chuyên nghiệp tại Sapaly Hotel. Mọi tiện ích mà Sapaly Hotel đem lại khiến cho chuyến du lịch của nhiều gia đình trở nên đáng nhớ.


Sapaly Hotel tọa lạc tại trung tâm thành phố lịch sử Lào Cai, thuộc khu vực miền núi phía Tây Bắc. Nằm cách Hà Nội hơn 300 Km về hướng Tây Bắc với 8 giờ lái xe hoặc với một hành trình thú vị, tiện nghi bằng tàu hỏa. Khách sạn Sapaly Lào Cai chỉ cách tỉnh Vân Nam phía Tây Nam của Trung Quốc bằng khoảng cách của “một hòn đá ném”, 2 Km từ Ga Lào Cai và cách Sapa 35 Km. Từ đây, du khách có thể dễ dàng di chuyển đến các thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Lào Cai. Hành trình dài 6 ngày của du khách sẽ không bị bỏ lỡ bất cứ một địa điểm đẹp nào ở nơi đây.

Sapaly Hotel là một tòa tháp hiện đại bao gồm trung tâm hội nghị, phòng hội thảo liền kề khu trung tâm thương mại. Với lối kiến trúc hiện đại được đầu tư chú trọng trong khâu thiết kế nội thất tạo ấn tượng mạnh mẽ đối với du khách. Khi đến lưu trú tại đây, du khách sẽ được trải nghiệm các dịch vụ kết hợp giữa các tiện nghi hiện đại và truyền thống.

Với tổng số 116 phòng bao gồm các loại phòng Superior, Deluxe, Suite và phòng Tổng Thống, có thể nói Sapaly Hotel là một trong những khách sạn hạng sang lớn nhất Lào Cai.

Không chỉ là một điểm nghỉ dưỡng, du khách có thể thoải mái vui chơi, giải trí, thư giãn tại Sapaly Hotel bằng các dịch vụ đẳng cấp. Tại đây có hệ thống các nhà hàng cao cấp Nhà hàng Trúc, Nhà hàng Sông Hồng, Sapaly Cafe phục vụ thực khách những món ăn thơm ngon mang đậm hương vị truyền thống kết hợp hiện đại.

Du khách cũng có thể nữa chọn tổ hợp giải trí Karaoke, massage, tập Gym,… để kỳ nghỉ của gia đình bạn trở nên thú vị hơn. Sẽ cực kỳ ấn tượng và vui vẻ khi không cần đi một nơi nào khác, gia đình bạn cũng có những kỷ niệm thật khó quên ngay tại nơi nghỉ dưỡng.

Bên cạnh đó, Sapaly Hotel bao gồm trung tâm hội nghị và hội thảo với hội trường lớn và sang trọng, phòng họp đa chức năng, và phòng chờ VIP. Khu trung tâm thương mại với khu mua sắm hàng hiệu tráng lệ với những ngân hàng và các nhà hàng cho quý khách hàng thỏa sức chọn lựa.

Kỳ nghỉ lễ 30/4 - 1/5 của gia đình bạn sẽ cực kỳ thú vị nếu đến nghỉ dưỡng tại đây. Cùng khám phá và trải nghiệm những dịch vụ hoàn hảo nhất tại Sapaly Hotel để có kỷ niệm đáng nhớ bên bạn bè và người thân.




> Thông tin liên hệ:
> Sapaly Hotel Lao Cai
> Địa chỉ: đường Nguyễn Huệ, thành phố Lào Cai, tỉnh Lào Cai
> Điện thoại: +84 (20) 366 6222
> Fax: +84 (20) 366 6333
> Web: www.sapalyhotel.com
> Email: sales@sapalyhotel.com


*Tam Đảo*


Khu du lịch Tam Đảo thuộc thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, cách Hà Nội 86 km. Khí hậu ở đây rất độc đáo, bốn mùa trong ngày; khung cảnh thơ mộng, hùng vĩ. Mùa du lịch đẹp nhất trong năm ở Tam Đảo là vào mùa hè.

Nếu thích mạo hiểm, bạn có thể đi xa chút nữa tới đỉnh Rùng Rình. Ở đây cây cối, núi non đẹp như trong cổ tích, có nhiều cây to mấy người ôm phủ đầy hoa phong lan, tiếng chim hót ríu rít vang động, bươm bướm bay rợp trời.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Tam Đảo*

*Sapa*


Thác Bạc (Sapa) mờ ảo trong sương


Vào dịp này, lên Sapa, bạn sẽ được hòa mình trong không khí khá dễ chịu so với cái ẩm ướt của miền Bắc hay cái nóng mướt mồ hôi của miền Nam. Ngoài vẻ đẹp như tranh của núi rừng, bạn sẽ “chết mê” với bức tranh hàng trăm loại hoa dại khoe sắc khắp các triền đồi, dốc núi

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Sapa*

*Hạ Long*


Nằm trong danh sách 7 kỳ quan mới của thế giới, vịnh Hạ Long khiến du khách say mê với bức tranh sơn thủy hài hòa. Song đẹp nhất là phải kể đến khung cảnh những chiếc tàu như ẩn như hiện trong sương sớm trên biển, hay cảm giác thư giãn của việc thả người trên sàn tàu, ghế dài ngắm bầu trời đêm trong hương gió nồng vị biển.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Hạ Long*

*Cát Bà*


Quần đảo Cát Bà quyến rũ du khách với vẻ đẹp vừa na ná vịnh Hạ Long với những dãy núi đá vôi rải rác, vừa có nét giống những bãi biển nổi tiếng của miền Bắc, cùng hệ thống động thực vật phong phú hay đơn giản là những món hải sản tươi ngon với giá thành thấp.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Cát Bà*

*Nếu thích miền Trung, bạn nên dành thời gian nghỉ dưỡng ở những địa danh nổi tiếng:*

*Huế*


Không chỉ nổi danh với cung điện của vua chúa, vùng đất kinh kỳ còn được biết đến với biển Lăng Cô hài hòa, cầu Tràng Tiền dài 12 nhịp, tiếng chuông Thiên Mụ, thôn Vĩ Dạ thơ mộng, yên bình trong thơ của thi sĩ họ Hàn, nhã nhạc cung đình hay hàng loạt các món ăn được chế tác công phu, cầu kỳ.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Huế*

*Đà Nẵng*


Được lựa chọn như lên như một thành phố trẻ cùng vẻ đẹp của vùng đất có núi, có sông, có biển, song Đà Nẵng còn hút du khách với vẻ chân thật của người dân, nét “xanh, sạch” trong các đề án du lịch cùng với mức giá khá mềm của các loại hình dịch vụ.

Năm nay,  Mùa du lịch Đà Nẵng sẽ có sự kiện bắn pháo hoa quốc tế. Đây sẽ là dịp thú vị cho bạn và gia đình cùng đến nghỉ ngơi và thưởng thức pháo hoa tại đây.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Nẵng*

*Nha Trang, Mũi Né, Vũng Tàu*


Thác Tà Gụ thu hút du khách với hai truyền thuyết đẹp và hành trình gian khó


Còn Mũi Né là nét bình lặng của những con sóng bạc đầu.


Riêng Vũng Tàu là những bãi biển hoang sơ, ít người đến


Vẻ đẹp của các địa danh này khiến chúng luôn nằm trong top những địa danh yêu thích của du khách. Ngoài tắm biển, du khách có thể kết hợp tham quan các điểm nổi tiếng khác của từng địa danh như Vinpear Land, thác Yang Bay,  tháp Poganar, thác tà Gụ… của Nha Trang; đồi Dương, đồi cát bay, suối Hồng, Bầu Trắng, núi Tà Cú… của Mũi Né; làng chài Hàm Tiến, hòn Rơm, hòn Lao Câu, sông Cà Ty… của Phan Thiết; Hồ Mây, núi Dinh, hải đăng… Vũng Tàu.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Nha Trang , du lịch Mũi Né, du lịch Vũng Tàu*

*Đà Lạt*


Những con dốc nhỏ, mặt hồ trong, rừng thông mơ mộng, hoa có mặt khắp mọi nẻo đường, cái se lạnh của vùng cao, thành phố sương mù luôn là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho kỳ nghỉ dưỡng của du khách miền Nam và đam mê của du khách miền Bắc. Ngoài mục tiêu nghỉ dưỡng, nơi đây cũng chào đón những du khách thích chinh phục với hàng loạt môn thể thao mạo hiểm như trượt thác, leo thác, leo núi…

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt*

*Xa hơn nữa vào khu vực miền Nam cũng có rất nhiều điểm vui chơi, nghỉ dưỡng để bạn tha hồ lựa chọn:*

*Các tỉnh miền Tây*


Rừng tràm Trà Sư (An Giang) đẹp như trong cổ tích


Hoàng hôn ở Cao Lãnh.


Nét duyên của những tà áo bà ba duyên dáng, cái chân chất của người dân, chất giọng ngọt lịm cùng nét duyên rất riêng của những khu vườn trái cây sai quả, những con kênh uốn quanh rặng dừa nước, rừng U Minh bao la, rừng tràm Trà Sư đẹp như cổ tích hay những ngôi chùa sơn son thếp vàng mang dấu ấn Khmer… thu hút du khách trong lẫn ngoài nước đến tham quan, khám phá những năm gần đây. Kết luận chung về những chuyến đi thường là thái độ thỏa mãn thấy rõ của mọi người.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch miền tây*

*Côn Đảo*


Hòa mình trong làn nước mát ở Côn Đảo.

Côn Đảo được xem là hòn đảo du lịch với những bãi tắm hoang sơ tuyệt đẹp, làn nước trong xanh mát lạnh, bãi cát dài phẳng mịn. Không khí trên đảo thật trong lành, được ví như thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng.

Côn Đảo có rừng nguyên sinh và biển được bảo tồn đa dạng sinh học, đây không chỉ là nơi nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học mà còn là nơi để các bạn đến để du lịch khám phá, với các chương trình di lịch sinh thái.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Côn Đảo*

*Phú Quốc*


Lặn ngắm san hô tại Phú Quốc mang đến cho du khách những trải nghiệm lý thú

Đẹp, hoang sơ, quyến rũ, thanh bình hay trong những món ăn, những đặc sản bình dị và dân giã như mật sim, hạt bàng khô, nước mắm nhĩ... là nét duyên khiến hòn đảo ngọc này luôn nằm trong đích đến của du khách.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Phú Quốc*

----------


## hangnt

_Dịp lễ 30/4 và 1/5 năm nay sát với ngày Giỗ tổ Hùng Vương, nhiều người sẽ có được nhiều ngày nghỉ, bạn đã có dự tính đi chơi 30/4 ở Sài Gòn chỗ nào chưa? Dưới đây là một số gợi ý các địa điểm cho bạn lựa chọn_

*Những địa điểm vui chơi tại Sài Gòn*

Khu công viên Nhật Bản (Rin Rin Park) Vườn Nhật Bản là địa chỉ tham quan mới cho nhu cầu du lịch xanh của người dân thành phố. Tại đây có không gian xanh mang đậm văn hóa Nhật ngay tại miền Nam Việt Nam. Du khách cũng sẽ được phục vụ các món ăn đặc trưng của xứ sở hoa anh đào với các món chủ đạo là bò Kobe, kem muối Ohini (muối hồng từ núi Phú Sỹ). 




> Công viên cách trung tâm TP HCM khoảng 20 km, ở ấp Xuân Thới Đông 1, xã Xuân Thới Đông, huyện Hóc Môn, TP HCM. Từ quốc lộ đi vào đường Phạm Văn Hớn, sau đó tớiđường Trần Văn Mười. Đi thêm chừng 5 phút, phía bên phải có bảng chỉ dần vào công viên RinRin Park trên đường Xuân Thới Thượng



Rin Rin park có vẻ đẹp hướng về thiên nhiên với diện tích 20.000 m2, trưng bày nghệ thuật xếp đá Nhật Bản với khối lượng 4.000 tấn đá cùng với hàng trăm cây bon sai cổ thụ các loại… tất cả đều được vận chuyển về từ tỉnh Ehime, Nhật Bản.



Hồ cá Koi với hơn 200 con có chiều dài từ 0,5-1m, tuổi thọ lên đến trên 50 năm cũng được đưa từ Nhật sang.
*Khu du lịch sinh thái The BCR (quận 9)* 

The BCR là khu nghỉ dưỡng, vui chơi giải trí dành cho những ai yêu thích phong cảnh quê hương Việt Nam, yêu thích thiên nhiên sông nước, yêu thích vận động ngoài trời. Bên cạnh vẻ đẹp của thiên nhiên, The BCR có các tiện ích giải trí như hồ bơi, paintball (4 sân bắn súng sơn), mô tô nước, tắm sông, chèo thuyền kayak, canô, lướt ván, bóng đá mini, tennis, câu cá… 




> Địa chỉ: Khu dân cư Trường Thạnh, đường Tam Đa, phường Trường Thạnh, quận 9, TP.HCM. Tuyến xe bus 88 (Chợ Bến Thành - KDL The BCR).




Dịch vụ bắn súng sơn, súng nước rất được yêu thích tại đây. Ảnh: BCR.



Đặc biệt, hồ bơi lớn được bố trí sát sông Tắc với chiều dài 63 m, khoảng 1.000 m2 mặt nước với 5 làn bơi. Hồ bơi được thiết kế đập tràn, mặt nước tràn ra các ghế nghỉ. Một trải nghiệm thú vị là khi bơi người ta có cảm giác như bơi giữa dòng sông, vừa bơi vừa ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh sông nước mênh mông. Ảnh: BCR.
*Khu du lịch Thác Giang Điền (Đồng Nai)* 

Đến với Giang Điền nằm cách TP HCM khoảng 45 km, du khách sẽ cảm nhận sự hòa quyện với thiên nhiên và trải nghiệm từng phút từng giây lắng vào hồn bạn. Bạn có thể đắm mình trong dòng nước mát, tận hưởng cảm giác bồng bềnh vỗ về của dòng thác, đem lại sự thư giãn, thoải mái hoặc có thể nằm đu đưa trên cánh võng giữa thiên nhiên, nghe chim hót một cách khoan khoái và xua tan đi những lo toan, mệt nhọc của đời thường. 




> Địa chỉ: 104/4 ấp Hoà Bình, xã Giang Điền, huyện Trảng Bom, tỉnh Đồng Nai. Từ TPHCM theo quốc lộ 1A, đi qua ngã 3 Trị An sẽ nhìn thấy KDL Giang Điền, hoặc có thể đón tuyến xe bus 12 từ chợ Bến Thành.




Dịch vụ tắm thác tại KDL rất an toàn khi bắt buộc sử dụng áo phao.

----------


## sapaexpress

*Tour Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng - Lao Chải/ Tả Van* 
*Hành trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm* 
*Khởi hành: 7.00 sáng* 
*Phương tiện: bus Sapa Express -  Noble Limousine 29 chỗ còn được gọi là "Chuyên cơ trên mặt đất"*
_Lao Chải - Tả Van là nơi sinh sống của đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số, cách trung tâm thị trấn Sapa khoảng 7km. Đến với Lao Chải - Tả Van du khách sẽ được thưởng thức bức tranh làng quê tuyệt đẹp với không khí trong lành, ngắm những thửa ruộng bậc thang (Tạp chí Du lịch Travel and Leisure (Mỹ) đã bình chọn ruộng bậc thang Sapa nằm trong Top 7 ruộng bậc thang đẹp và kỳ vỹ nhất thế giới), tìm hiểu nét văn hóa và nếp sinh hoạt truyền thống của người dân bản địa._
*NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - SAPA - HÀM RỒNG (Ăn trưa , tối)*
*06.45 - 7.00:* Xe ô tô bus Sapa Express và hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Sapa theo Đường cao tốc Nội Bài - Lào Cai.
Trên đường đi, Quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của núi rừng Tây Bắc với những thửa ruộng bậc thang lấp lánh trong ánh nắng ban mai hay mịt mờ trong sương phủ. Quý Khách dừng chân, nghỉ ngơi 30 phút. Sau đó Quý khách tiếp tục lên xe khởi hành đến Sapa. 
*12.30:* Quý Khách có mặt tại Sapa. Ăn trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn.
*Chiều:* Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đưa quý khách leo núi, khám phá khu du lịch núi Hàm Rồng với khung cảnh hoang sơ, kỳ vĩ; thăm vườn lan Đông Dương với đủ loại, muôn sắc màu; đầu Rồng Thạch Lâm kì vĩ, vượt qua Cổng trời 1, Cổng trời 2, du khách sẽ được đặt chân đến nơi cao nhất của Hàm Rồng đó là sân Mây - nơi giao thoa của đất trời, ngắm toàn cảnh Sapa từ trên cao.
Sau bữa tối, Quý khách tự do khám phá dạo chơi khám phá vẻ quyến rũ của Sapa trong đêm, thưởng thức ngô nướng, trứng nướng trong sương gió núi rừng bên bếp than hồng. Tự do mua sắm đồ lưu niệm. 
Đặc biệt vào tối thứ bảy Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên Chợ Tình Sapa - một nét văn hóa truyền thống của đồng bào các dân tộc Mông, Dao ở vùng cao Lào Cai nói riêng và vùng Tây Bắc nước ta nói chung từ xa xưa.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
*NGÀY 2: CÁT CÁT - TỰ DO VUI CHƠI HOẶC THĂM THÁC TÌNH YÊU (Ăn sáng , trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, quý khách đi bộ bắt đầu hành trình khám phá bản làng Cát Cát - Shin Chải của người H’Mông - do người Pháp phát hiện và chọn nơi đây làm khu nghỉ dưỡng cho các quan chức từ đầu thế kỷ XX. Đến với bản Cát Cát, du khách sẽ được thăm bản làng Cát Cát, trạm thủy điện Cát Cát, thác nước Cát Cát, tìm hiểu văn hóa, phong tục độc đáo của người dân nơi đây với nghề truyền thống như dệt vải, chạm trổ bạc, rèn nông cụ, tục kéo vợ,...Du khách vui chơi và chụp hình lưu niệm sau đó quay trở về khách sạn.
Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng, nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn.
Chiều quý khách tự do khám phá thị trấn Sapa, chụp ảnh, mua sắm quà lưu niệm hoặc thăm thác Tình Yêu.
Qúy khách ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Sapa.

*NGÀY 3: LAO CHẢI - TẢ VAN - THUNG LŨNG MƯỜNG HOA - HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
Sau bữa sáng, du khách bắt đầu hành trình đi thăm Lao Chải - Tả Van, tìm hiểu cuộc sống của đồng bào các dân tộc thiểu số, chiêm ngưỡng khung cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ với những thửa ruộng bậc thang tầng tầng lớp lớp. Thăm bãi đá cổ Sapa với những tảng đá to - nhỏ khắc nhiều hình ảnh, hoa văn độc đáo của người xưa; chiêm ngưỡng cây cầu bằng mây vắt qua dòng suối Mường Hoa thơ mộng.
Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng, nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn.
*16.00:* Quý Khách lên xe, tạm biệt Sapa, trở về Hà Nội. Trên đường đi, Quý Khách lại một lần nữa được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp huyền diệu của núi rừng Tây Bắc. 
*22.00:* Quý khách có mặt tại Hà Nội 
Kết thúc chương trình - hẹn gặp lại quý khách lần sau
*Chú ý: Phụ thu 30% vào các dịp lễ Tết*
*GIÁ DÀNH CHO TRẺ EM:*
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí giá tour, bố mẹ tự lo cho bé
- Trẻ em 5 - 9 tuổi tính 50% giá tour
- Trẻ em 10 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn
*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:*
- Xe ô tô đưa đón theo chương trình 
- Xe bus Sapa Express: Noble Limousine 29 chỗ còn được gọi là "Chuyên cơ trên mặt đất", có nước, trà, cafe, kẹo, khăn ướt, wifi miễn phí
- Khách sạn đầy đủ tiện nghi: 02 khách/ phòng
- Ăn các bữa trong chương trình
- Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm
- Phí tham quan tại Sapa
*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT (10%)
- Các chi phí cá nhân khác (điện thoại, giặt là, đồ uống trong bữa ăn,…)
*QUY ĐỊNH PHỤ THU:*
+ Phụ thu Lễ/ Tết: 500.000 vnd/ người 
+ Phụ thu với trẻ em: 
- Trẻ em từ 5 tuổi trở xuống: Miễn phí, gia đình tự túc (2 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi)
- Từ 6 tuổi - 9 tuổi: Tính 50% giá tour.
- Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: Tính bằng giá người lớn.
+ Phụ thu tham quan Thác Bạc: 220.000 vnd/ khách 
+ Thác Tình Yêu phụ thu: 220.000 vnd/ khách 
+ Tham quan bản Lao Chải - Tả Van: 220.000 vnd/ khách.

----------


## dulichnhatranggiare

*TIEN TIEN TOURIST CHUYÊN TOUR DU LỊCH NHA TRANG GIÁ RẺ
Địa chỉ: 36A Trần Phú - Vĩnh Nguyên - Nha Trang
Phòng sales & marketing : 0905 497 988 Ms. Oanh - 0905 990 935 Mr. Hiền
Email: sales.tientientourist@gmail.com - dulichgiarent@gmail.com
http://dulichnhatranggiare.divivu.com/*



*Quý khách đã có kế hoạch du lịch Nha Trang vào những ngày nghỉ, cuối tuần, lễ 30/4 – 1/5, 2/9, tết, … Và muốn đi du lịch tự túc, nhưng chỉ có 2 người, hoặc với số lượng ít, và không biết nên đi tour gì cho rẻ khi đến Nha Trang. Để đáp ứng tất cả nhu cầu đó, chúng tôi xin gửi đến Quý khách bảng giá một số tour ghép khách lẻ, tha hồ lựa chọn cho mình một chuyến du lịch dài và ngắn ngày tại Nha Trang.*

- *DU NGOẠN 4 ĐẢO - GIÁ 135.000Đ/ KHÁCH - LỄ: 250.000Đ/ KHÁCH*



*- 3 ĐẢO TRỌN GÓI - GIÁ: 200.000Đ/ KHÁCH - LỄ: 330.000Đ/ KHÁCH*



*- THAM QUAN THÀNH PHỐ NHA TRANG - GIÁ 350.000Đ/ KHÁCH - LỄ: 450.000Đ/ KHÁCH*



*- ĐẢO KHỈ + SUỐI HOA LAN - GHÉP KHÁCH - GIÁ; 450.000Đ/ KHÁCH*

*- BƠI NGẮM SAN HÔ VÀ LẶN BIỂN - GHÉP KHÁCH - GIÁ: 300.000Đ/ KHÁCH (Bơi) - 550.000Đ/ KHÁCH (lặn 1 lần)*





*-**THÁC YANG BAY - GHÉP KHÁCH - GIÁ: 450.000Đ/ KHÁCH*



*Chúc Quý khách có một chuyến du lịch Nha Trang thú vị và vui vẻ.*
*- Nhận Thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu khách*
*- Cho thuê tàu, cano tham quan đảo, cho thuê xe du lịch, dịch vụ đưa đón sân bay, ...*
*Phòng sales & marketing : 0905 497 988 Ms. Oanh - 0905 990 935 Mr. Hiền
Email: sales.tientientourist@gmail.com - dulichgiarent@gmail.com
http://dulichnhatranggiare.divivu.com/*

----------


## Lê Ngọc

Công ty *TNHH TM – DV LỮ HÀNH VIETFEELING*  xin kính chào Quý Khách Hàng!

Công ty chúng tôi là công ty chuyên thiết kế tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước, cho thuê xe du lịch, bán vé máy bay nội địa và quốc tế, tư vấn du học toàn cầu và nhận ký hợp đồng tour du lịch, với đội ngũ nhân viên năng động, nhiệt tình, có kinh nghiệm, thông thạo ngoại ngữ, chúng tôi cam kết sẽ đem đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm dịch vụ tốt nhất. 

Hiện nay chúng tôi đang xây dựng *chương trình khuyến mãi chào mừng ngày đại lễ 30.04, 01.05, giổ tổ Hùng Vương và chào đón Mùa hè sôi động*  cực hấp dẫn như sau:

-          *Giảm đến 30% giá Tour*
*-          Tặng Vocher giảm 5% cho các Tour trong và ngoài nước cho lần đăng ký tiếp theo.*
*-          Và nhiều Tour ưu đãi với giá cực sốc*

Mọi thông tin cần biết thêm, Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ theo số Hotline : *0933 270 705 –* *Ms.Ngọc* hoặc mail: *lengoc.vftravel@gmail.com*

Xin chân thành cảm ơn và rất mong nhận được sự quan tâm của Quý Khách Hàng

Trân Trọng,
*Lê Ngọc    -  * Tel*:   0933 270 705*
*Thanks and Best regards*
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV LỮ HÀNH VIETFEELING*.
ĐC :   *12A, Võ Trường Toản, P. 2, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*
SĐT:       *(08) 6294 0068 - 6294 0366*                FAR*:    (08) 6294 1456*
Email*:      lengoc.vftravel@gmail.com*
Skype:     * lengocdhl*                                                       Web:     *http://vftravel.com.vn*

----------


## dulichnhatranggiare

*THÔNG TIN CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHA TRANG**
https://www.facebook.com/cheapnhatrangtour/posts/416959845143964

* Tour Nha Trang – Khởi hành hằng ngày (Nhận giá ưu đãi đối với đoàn đông)
* GIÁ CỰC RẺ - TOUR CỰC VUI

- Tour Nha Trang 1 ngày …
+ Du ngoạn 4 đảo … GIÁ 150.000 Đ/ KHÁCH
+ Tour 3 đảo trọn gói … GIÁ 220.000 Đ/KHÁCH
+ Tour đảo khỉ + suối hoa lan … GIÁ450.000Đ/ KHÁCH
+ Lặn biển + 4 đảo … GIÁ 450.000 Đ/ KHÁCH
+ Bơi ngắm san hô … GIÁ 300.000Đ/KHÁCH
+ Tour City… GIÁ 350.000 Đ/ KHÁCH
... ... ... 
* Tour Nha Trang 2 ngày … 
+ Nha Trang 2N1Đ … GIÁ 580.000 Đ/ KHÁCH 
+ Nha Trang 3N2Đ … GIÁ 930.000 Đ/ KHÁCH
+ Nha Trang 4N3Đ … GIÁ 1.380.000 Đ/ KHÁCH

* HOTLINE tư vấn & đặt tour nhanh: 
0905 497 988 Ms. Oanh hoặc 0905 990 935 Mr.Hiền
Website:http://dulichnhatranggiare.divivu.com/
Rất vui được phục vụ quý khách*

----------


## hangnt

*Cuộc thi pháo hoa quốc tế Đà Nẵng năm nay có mức vé cao nhất là 500.000 đồng cho khán đài B3. Còn khán đài B4 và C1 có giá lần lượt 400.000 và 300.000 mỗi vé.*

Sở Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch Đà Nẵng bắt đầu bán vé xem cuộc thi trình diễn pháo hoa quốc tế Đà Nẵng 2015 (DIFC 2015) từ ngày 1/4. Địa điểm bán gồm Nhà hát Trưng Vương, Nhà hát Tuồng Nguyễn Hiển Dĩnh, Trung tâm xúc tiến du lịch, Trung tâm tổ chức sự kiện và lễ hội...



Cuộc thi trình diễn pháo hoa nay trở thành "đặc sản" của Đà Nẵng. Ảnh: Nguyễn Đông.
Mức giá cao nhất đạt 500.000 đồng mỗi vé được bán cho khu vực khán đài B3. Còn mức 400.000 đồng dành cho khán đài B4 trong khi loại vé 300.000 đồng ở khán đài C1. Tổng số vé phát hành là 20.600, thấp hơn năm ngoái 13.000 vé. Đây là những vị trí đẹp, có thể nhìn ngắm pháo hoa trên sông Hàn thuận lợi nhất.

DIFC 2015 có chủ đề "Bản giao hưởng sắc màu" dự kiến diễn ra vào hai đêm 28-29/4, hứa hẹn mang đến khán giả bữa đại tiệc âm thanh và ánh sáng. Trong đó, đội Đà Nẵng, Mỹ và Nam Phi trình diễn tối ngày 28/4. Đội Australia và Ba Lan sẽ thể hiện vào tối ngày 29/4.

Dịp này, Đà Nẵng cũng cho phép các cơ sở lưu trú được tăng giá phòng không quá 50% so với ngày thường và phải công khai tại quầy lễ tân. Phía Sở Văn hóa Thể thao và Du lịch còn công bố số điện thoại đường dây nóng 05113. 886.761 để tiếp nhận phản ánh của người dân về tình trạng nâng giá quá cao.


_Theo ngoisao_

----------


## dulichnhatranggiare

Chào mừng lễ giỗ tổ, 30.4, 1.5
Liên hệ hotline đặt vé sớm để được giá tốt nha cả nhà.

----------


## hangnt

*Bạn có thể tận hưởng kỳ nghỉ lễ dài ngày với nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn từ Asean Resort.*


Các chương trình khuyến mãi sẽ giúp bạn có cơ hội tận hưởng những dịch vụ cao cấp và được hòa mình vào thiên nhiên gồm: miễn phí tắm sữa tươi Ba Vì nguyên chất, tham gia chương trình ca múa nhạc nghệ thuật, hát miễn phí trong chương trình “ Giọng hát Asean”, chụp ảnh cùng chuột Mickey, vịt Donald, tổ chức trò chơi tô tượng, vẽ tranh cát, nhảy sạp cho các bé và nhận ưu đãi từ Asean Resort.


Cách trung tâm Hà Nội 35 km về phía Tây theo đường cao tốc Láng Hòa Lạc, Asian Resort & Spa là địa điểm hợp lý cho gia đình bạn vào những kỳ nghỉ hay cuối tuần. Bạn sẽ được giải trí ở một quần thể nghỉ dưỡng nằm trong khuôn viên gần 20 hecta với đầy đủ các hạng mục tiện nghi gồm 100 phòng biệt thự và bungalow hiện đại kết hợp với phong cách truyền thống.

Hệ thống bể bơi locker sử dụng công nghệ lọc tia cực tím với quy mô 3 bể và hơn 40 bể sục hoa hồng, hoa cúc, hoa nhài, hoa oải hương, trà xanh, thuốc bắc, gừng muối, lá dân gian, thảo dược, rượu vang, sữa… Tổ hợp spa lớn bậc nhất Việt Nam này còn cung cấp dịch vụ massage chuyên nghiệp, xông khô, ướt giúp bạn thư giãn.


Khu vui chơi giải trí bao gồm trò lăn bóng, đập niêu, nhảy sạp, xe đạp đôi, xe địa hình, bi-a, bóng đá, đốt lửa trại… Bên cạnh đó là những trò chơi mạo hiểm như trượt cỏ, patanh cỏ, patanh giầy, câu cá sấu, tennis và trò chơi trải nghiệm không gian 5D sống động như thật tại Asean Resort & Spa. Phái mạnh cũng có thể chơi golf ở sân golf 9 lỗ 3 par tầm quốc tế với đầy đủ các hạng mục từ tee box, fairway đến bunker và green cùng các loại bẫy khác nhau để tăng thách thức cho người chơi.

Asean Resort & Spa mang tới cho bạn và gia đình một kỳ nghỉ thoải mái vào cuối tuần khi chồng đánh golf, vợ đi spa cao cấp, con được tham gia những trò chơi như trượt cỏ, trượt pa tanh, bể bơi, đu quay và nhiều trò chơi dân gian khác. Tại đây còn có nhiều chính sách ưu đãi khác cho khách đặt đi nghỉ lễ từ 28/4 tới 2/5. Liên hệ hotline 04 33 511 8888 hoặc 04 33 686 201 để đặt dịch vụ và nhận khuyến mãi.




> Liên hệ: Asean Resort & Spa
> Địa chỉ: 21A - Hòa Lạc - Thạch Thất - Hà Nội
> Điện thoại: 04 3511 8888, 04 33 686 201, 04 33 688 689
> Website: www.aseanresort.vn; Email: sales@aseanresort.vn

----------


## hangnt

*Đẹp hoang sơ với những bãi cát trắng, những rạn san hô sặc sỡ, Phú Quý sẽ là một điểm đến không thể bỏ qua dịp nghỉ lễ này, khi các khu nghỉ dưỡng khác đã chật cứng.* 

Là một huyện đảo xinh đẹp cách trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết khoảng 56 hải lý. Phú Quý (còn gọi là Cù lao Thu hay Cù lao Khoai Xứ) là một hòn đảo có diện tích 16 km2 thuộc địa phận tỉnh Bình Thuận. Biển Phú Quý mang một vẻ đẹp hoang sơ nhưng cũng rất thơ mộng. Nước biển trong veo, những con sóng tung bọt trắng xoá, các bãi cát trắng trải dài dưới những hàng dương xanh rì... 



Nước xanh và cát trắng. Ảnh: FB đảo Phú Quý.
*Phương tiện di chuyển*

Nếu muốn du lịch ra đảo Phú Quý, bạn phải di chuyển đến Phan Thiết trước. Tùy vào kinh phí và thời gian dành cho chuyến đi mà bạn có thể lựa chọn phương tiện cho phù hợp.

_Xe khách chất lượng cao_

Từ TP HCM, bạn có thể di chuyển đến Phan Thiết bằng xe khách chất lượng cao như Mai Linh, Kumho Samco. Các hãng xe như Phương Trang, Sinh Café cũng có tuyến đi Phan Thiết nhưng các hãng xe này trả khách tại Mũi Né nên bạn sẽ phải bắt tiếp một phương tiện khác để đến Phan Thiết. 

_Xe đưa đón tận nơi_

Một vài hãng xe đưa đón tận nơi như: Trung Nga, Cao Lâm, Hoàng Kim... Ưu điểm đối với các hãng xe này là bạn chỉ cần gọi điện thoại trước khi đi khoảng chừng 4 - 5 tiếng là xe sẽ đến tận nơi đón bạn. Nhược điểm: Phần lớn các loại xe này là loại xe nhỏ, khoảng từ 16 đến 30 chỗ ngồi. 

_Tàu hỏa_

Nếu bạn muốn di chuyển bằng tàu hỏa thì sẽ có 2 lựa chọn. Thứ nhất, bạn có thể mua thẳng vé tàu đến ga Phan Thiết. Thường có chuyến tàu SPT chạy 6h50 hàng ngày, tàu nhanh chỉ chạy lúc 17h tối thứ 6, 7, chủ nhật với hành trình Sài Gòn - Phan Thiết. Thứ hai, bạn có thể lựa chọn mua vé tàu nhanh SE hay TN để đến ga Bình Thuận (trước kia có tên là ga Mường Mán). Ga này cách Phan Thiết 12km về phía Tây, từ đây bạn có thể bắt xe taxi, xe ôm hay xe buýt để đến thành phố Phan Thiết.

Từ Hà Nội vì quãng đường khá xa khoảng 1.500 km bạn có thể nên tàu hỏa hoặc chọn loại xe giường nằm để đến Phan Thiết. Tuy nhiên, phần lớn du khách ở Hà Nội thường bay đến Sài Gòn hoặc Cam Ranh, sau đó các bạn đi Phan Thiết bằng phương tiện, tàu hỏa hay xe khách. 

Từ thành phố Phan Thiết bạn bắt xe ôm, hay taxi tới cảng Phan Thiết để bắt tàu đi đảo Phú Quý

_Tàu đi đảo Phú Quý_



Tàu cao tốc đi đảo Phú Quý. Ảnh: Phuot.vn
Từ cảng Phan Thiết đến cảng Phú Quý thường mất khoảng từ 3,5 đến 6 tiếng (tùy vào loại tàu nhanh, chậm). Tàu đi Phú Quý thường thì có hằng ngày, tuy nhiên vào mùa biển động thì tùy theo thời tiết, bạn nên gọi điện hỏi trước lịch tàu đi và về và đặt vé trước chuyến đi.

- Tàu cao tốc Savanna: đi khoảng 2 tiếng, vé 330.000 đồng/lượt, điện thoại: (062) 3819 982 hoặc 0912358268. Khởi hành mỗi ngày một chuyến. Hôm nay khởi hành từ Phan Thiết, ngày mai khởi hành từ Phú Quý và luân phiên.

- Tàu trung tốc Phú Hưng chạy 3,5 tiếng, điện thoại: 0918737566; 0949 666 595. Giá vé khoảng 250.000 đồng/lượt (tàu đi ra Phú Quý ngày chẵn và đi về Phan Thiết ngày lẻ).

- Tàu chậm: Bình Thuận 18: 0908128110; Bình Thuận 16: 0907559410; Tàu Quê hương: 0908181121; tàu Phú Quý 07: 0913658167. Giá vé từ: 150.000 đến 250.000 đồng/lượt.

Ngoài ra bạn có thể đi các chuyến tàu của ngư dân đến đảo Phú Quý. Tuy nhiên, để biết lịch tàu cụ thể, tốt nhất là bạn nên gọi đến ban quản lý cảng vụ. 

*Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn trên đảo Phú Quý*

Nơi nghỉ ngơi trên đảo Phú Quý có nhiều loại, nhưng đa phần là hạng bình dân, với giá phòng từ khoảng 150.000 đồng trở lên/đêm. Một số phòng chỉ có quạt, nhưng cũng có nhà nghỉ trang bị điều hòa nhiệt độ. Một số nhà nghỉ được khách du lịch bụi gợi ý:

- Nhà nghỉ Trường Huy số 354 đường Võ Văn Kiệt

- Nhà nghỉ Long Vĩ ở Mũi Doi Thầy, thôn Đông Hải. Vị trí nhà nghỉ đẹp có chỗ cắm trại, đốt lửa trại, dạo biển, câu mực, cá tôm. 

- Nhà nghỉ Minh Tân 2: thôn Triều Dương, xã Tam Thanh.

- Nhà nghỉ Hướng Dương, xã Tam Thanh.

- Nhà nghỉ Phượng Tiến (có điều hòa và có thể ở được 4 người/phòng). 

- Nhà nghỉ Hoàng Phú gần biển, cách cảng 200 m có sân rộng để sinh hoạt tập thể. 

*Địa điểm tham quan tại Phú Quý*

Không chỉ hấp dẫn du khách bởi nhiều nhiều bãi tắm như vịnh Triều Dương, bãi Doi Dừa, bãi Nhỏ - Gành Hang... mà Phú Quý còn có nhiều danh thắng cho bạn khám phá. Là một hòn đảo nhỏ chỉ với diện tích 16 km2 nhưng trên đảo có nhiều ngôi chùa, miếu, đền có kiến trúc từ lâu đời như: chùa Linh Quang, chùa Vạn An Thạnh ở xã Tam Thanh; dinh mộ Thầy Nại, miếu bà chúa Bàng Tranh ở xã Long Hải; ngôi chùa cổ Linh Sơn trên núi Cao Cát…



Vịnh Triều Dương trên đảo Phú Quý. Ảnh: Wiki
Vịnh Triều Dương: là địa điểm quen thuộc với nhiều người dân địa phương và du khách gần xa, với bãi cát phẳng và rộng, trắng mịn, nước biển trong xanh, trên bờ có một rừng dương rợp bóng rất thích hợp cho du lịch dã ngoại. Đây là nơi tắm biển lý tưởng của du khách khi đến nghỉ dưỡng và khám phá cảnh quan thiên nhiên tại Phú Quý.

Bãi Nhỏ - Gành Hang: là một trong những bãi tắm đẹp của Phú Quý với hình lưỡi liềm được giới hạn bởi những mũi đá nhô ra biển. Bãi cát tuy nhỏ nhưng rất thoáng đãng và yên tĩnh. Nước biển ở đây trong xanh, ít ghe thuyền neo đậu, không khí trong lành, là nơi lý tưởng cho bất cứ du khách nào muốn hòa mình vào với thiên nhiên.

Chùa Linh Quang: là di tích lịch sử cấp quốc gia tọa lạc trên một đồi cao tại thôn Mỹ Khê, xã Tam Thanh. Chùa được xây dựng vào thời Cảnh Hưng thứ 8 đến nay đã có hơn 250 tuổi. Hiện chùa còn lưu giữ các sắc phong của triều Nguyễn ban.

Vạn An Thạnh: tọa lạc trên một bãi cát trắng sát cạnh bờ biển thuộc làng Triều Dương, xã Tam Thanh, huyện Phú Quý. Hiện nay, tại Vạn An Thạnh còn lưu giữ gần 100 bộ xương cốt (gồm cá voi, rùa da). Có thể coi đây là một bảo tàng Hải dương học với những bộ sưu tập phong phú về cá Voi.

Dinh mộ Thầy Nại: được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 17, đây được xem là chỗ dựa tinh thần của cư dân vùng biển. Lễ cúng Thầy được tổ chức hàng năm vào ngày mùng 4 tháng tư (Âm lịch), đây là hoạt động văn hóa, tín ngưỡng của người dân trên đảo với những nghi thức cổ truyền cầu trời yên biển lặng, đất thái dân an. Đây cũng là lễ hội lớn nhất hàng năm trên đảo, thu hút nhiều du khách đến tham dự.

Ngọn Hải đăng - Núi Cấm: Hải đăng Phú Quý nằm trên ngọn núi Cấm với độ cao 108 m so với mực nước biển, cách Cảng 3 km về phía Tây thuộc xã Ngũ Phụng. Trên đỉnh núi có ngọn đèn hải đăng thuộc loại lớn nhất Việt Nam. Muốn chinh phục ngọn Hải đăng, du khách phải đi bộ, leo núi với hơn 120 bậc đá uốn lượn theo triền núi, dài khoảng 200 m. Từ đây chúng ta có thể thu vào tầm mắt toàn cảnh Phú Quý, là điểm ngắm cảnh lý tưởng cho du khách với phong cảnh hết sức hữu tình và thơ mộng. Hải đăng Phú Quý thực sự là một điểm tham quan hấp dẫn cho những ai muốn khám phá trọn vẹn nét đẹp hoang sơ của hòn đảo này.

Chùa Thạnh Lâm: tọa lạc tại xã Ngũ Phụng huyện Phú Quý, được tạo dựng vào cuối thế kỷ 18. Tại chùa còn lưu giữ trên 30 tượng phật cổ với nhiều chất liệu như: đồng, gỗ và đất nung. Quần thể kiến trúc chùa Thạnh Lâm gồm nhiều hạng mục có quy mô bề thế, trang nghiêm đan xen giữa lối kiến trúc cổ kính và kiến trúc hiện đại như: cổng Tam quan, bảo tháp, tháp bia, tháp chuông, chính điện và nhà Tổ.

Đến với chùa Thạnh Lâm ngoài việc vãng cảnh, bái Phật du khách còn được thưởng thức những nét đặc sắc của một công trình kiến trúc Phật giáo bề thế trên đảo Phú Quý, trong đó nổi bật là ngôi Bảo tháp 7 tầng và Đại hồng chung nặng 1,2 tấn được xem là những công trình kiến trúc đẹp nhất hiện nay tại Bình Thuận.

Chùa Linh Sơn – Núi Cao Cát: là một quần thể thắng cảnh đẹp của huyện Phú Quý. Núi Cao Cát được dân đảo xem như ngọn núi thiêng, tọa lạc ở phía Bắc đảo, nơi đây có tượng Phật Bà Quan Âm rất uy nghi được đặt trên đỉnh núi. Từ trên đỉnh Cao Cát, du khách có thể phóng tầm mắt xuống cả một vùng không gian rộng lớn quanh đảo.


Ngôi chùa cổ Linh Sơn tọa lạc trên núi Cao Cát, ở độ cao gần 80 mét so với mực nước biển. Đây là một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo kết hợp giữa tự nhiên và nhân tạo. Từ khi tạo dựng đến nay ngôi chùa trở thành nơi thu hút đông đảo tín đồ Phật tử và người dân trên đảo đến chiêm bái Phật. Đây cũng là nơi mà du khách không nên bỏ qua khi đến với đảo Phú Quý.

*Ẩm thực Phú Quý*

Đặc sản biển tại Phú Quý rất tươi, rất ngon nhưng giá cả lại phù hợp và phải chăng. Sáng sớm bạn có thể ra các chợ cá hay bắt canô ghé đến các hòn để xem tàu đánh cá cập bờ, tìm hiểu về những con thuyền làm nghề câu cá mập, hoặc nghề lặn bắt tôm hùm truyền thống, sau đó quay trở về các xóm chài để ăn sáng. Đương lúc hóng chuyện với ngư dân, bạn cũng có thể tranh thủ mua lấy mớ hải sản tươi vừa lên bờ, nhờ người dân chế biến theo ý thích, vừa rẻ, lại thơm ngon không chê vào đâu được.

Cá mú bông: có nhiều cách chế biến món cá mú nhưng chuộng nhất vẫn là cá mú hấp. Cá mú hấp với các vị thuốc bắc gồm: đại táo, câu kỷ, mộc nhĩ, bá hạp, hột sen và một ít bún Song Thằn, gia thêm ngũ vị hương sẽ làm "nức lòng" du khách khi đến với Phú Quý.

Ốc vú nàng: Gỏi ốc ăn với bánh tráng (bánh đa) nướng, chấm thêm nước mắm gừng ăn mãi không chán. Hương vị gỏi ốc thật đậm đà và khoái khẩu. Mùi thơm của rau quyện với vị cay nồng của ớt, vị ngọt ngọt của ốc cứ ngấm dần khi bạn thưởng thức món này.

Cá mú đỏ: được xem là đặc sản của vùng biển nếu tính về độ thơm ngon, thịt ngọt chắc và hương vị tự nhiên đậm đà khó quên của loài cá này, trong đó đặc biệt hơn cả là món cá mú đỏ hấp gừng. Cá mú được hấp với một ít gừng, hành hoa, nước tương và phải canh lửa sao cho vừa chín tới thì mới còn đủ mùi vị của cá. Cá mú đỏ cũng là loại đặc sản được mọi người ưa chuộng tại vùng đảo này.

Ngoài những đặc sản trên thì đến Phú Quý bạn cũng không thể bỏ qua các món như: cá tà ma nướng, khô cá cắc kè, cá nhám (cá mập nhỏ) hấp đậu phộng, cá chuồn, cá nhói…với nhiều biến tấu của người dân đảo cũng như tài sáng tạo của các đầu bếp sẽ là những món ăn dân dã, chân quê nhưng thật đậm đà khó quên.

Đặc biệt, nhắc đến ẩm thực biển Phú Quý không thể không nhắc đến thực đơn chế biến từ cá thu. Đây là loại hải sản không chỉ cho thứ thịt thơm ngon nổi tiếng mà còn quen thuộc khi gắn liền với đảo Phú Quý qua cái tên đã có từ rất lâu: Cù Lao Thu – đảo có nhiều cá thu.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------


## biennhatrang

TẮM BÙN KHOÁNG NÓNG NHA TRANG - KHUYẾN MẠI CỰC KHỦNG DỊP 30-04 VÀ 01-05!

Mừng ngày Giải phóng miền Nam 30/4 và Quốc tế Lao động 1/5, Trung tâm tắm bùn và spa Galina Mud Bath & Spa (Nha Trang) mang đến cho khách hàng đồng thời 2 chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn: 


*Trải nghiệm Spa - Miễn phí Tắm bùn!


Giảm giá 30% dịch vụ phòng Spa VIP!*





Chương trình kéo dài từ 15/04 đến hết 15/05/2015!

Theo đó, khi khách hàng đến sử dụng các dịch vụ Galina Mud Bath & Spa trong dịp này như Trị liệu toàn thân, Chăm sóc da mặt, Tẩy đắp toàn thân hoặc các Gói Spa với giá từ 640.000đ sẽ được *tặng miễn phí dịch vụ Tắm bùn khoáng nóng trọn gói trị giá 350.000đ*. Đối với dịch vụ Spa VIP- dịch vụ độc đáo chỉ có tại Galina, khách hàng sẽ được nhận ngay* ưu đãi giảm giá 30%*. Galina Mud Bath & Spa hiện có 04 loại phòng Spa VIP theo phong cách Việt Nam, Ả rập, Nhật Bản hoặc Châu Âu - được thiết kế sang trọng và thanh lịch . Tại các phòng spa VIP này, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm tất cả các dịch vụ như massage, trị liệu, xông hơi, hồ Onsen, ngâm bùn khoáng… trong một không gian tách biệt của riêng mình.


*Galina Mud Bath & Spa*
Số 5 Hùng Vương, Phường Lộc Thọ, Thành phố Nha Trang
Tel: 058.3529998 - Hotline: 0918889077
Website: www.galinahotel.com.vn/spa

----------


## hangnt

*Các cù lao này còn khá hoang sơ, trong lành, buổi tối có thể đốt lửa trại hay mở tiệc nướng, tiệc hải sản vui quên trời đất.*

*1. Cù lao Xanh - Bình Định*

Là một hải đảo thuộc xã Nhơn Châu, TP Quy Nhơn, Bình Định, Cù lao Xanh quyến rũ như một hòn ngọc trên biển. Ở đây đặc biệt thưa người, trên đảo chủ yếu là người già và trẻ em. Vì thế, khi đến đây, bạn sẽ có cơ hội trải nghiệm cảm giác xa lạ nhưng hấp dẫn của một “đảo vắng”. Nước ở cù lao Xanh đúng như tên gọi của nó, xanh trong tận đáy. Biển êm, nước sạch, cát trắng, sẽ là điểm lý tưởng cho không chỉ tắm mà còn lặn ở bất cứ cung biển nào thuộc nơi này.

Nếu đi theo nhóm, bạn có thể tổ chức đốt lửa trại, mở tiệc hải sản nướng trên bãi biển với ốc vú nàng, cá thu, cá suốt và đặc sản “mực nháy”, tên gọi để chỉ những con mực được ngư dân bắt lên còn nguyên độ tươi. Cù lao Xanh hiện còn khá mới lạ, vì thế hãy là những “phượt tử” tiên phong khám phá vẻ đẹp huyền bí của hòn ngọc xanh nơi đây.



Nước xanh, trong và lặng sóng nên bạn có thể tắm, lặn thoải mái. Ảnh: baobinhdinh.
*2. Cù lao Ré - Lý Sơn - Quảng Ngãi*

Cù lao Ré nghe lạ lẫm, nhưng thật ra lại là đảo Lớn - một cái tên quen thuộc thuộc huyện đảo Lý Sơn. Cù lao Ré có làn nước trong vắt, màu xanh ngọc rất đặc biệt. Điểm độc đáo nhất khi đến thăm cù lao Ré, đó là hành trình ngắm bình minh trên đỉnh Thới Lới - ngọn núi cao nhất trong 5 đỉnh núi ở Lý Sơn.

Chuyến đi sẽ thích hợp hơn với các phượt tử vì phải chạy xe máy từ 4h sáng trên những con dốc đứng lớn, khúc khuỷu, một bên vách núi thấp, bên kia là thung lũng, vô cùng nguy hiểm. Nhưng đến khi lên đến đỉnh, mọi nỗ lực của bạn sẽ được đền đáp vì cảnh tượng đẹp mê hồn của cù lao Ré thu vào tầm mắt trong không gian bao la, xa xa có thể nhìn thấy Cù lao Ré và hòn Mù Cu thấp thó, trông xuống dưới, những ruộng tỏi sắc màu với nhiều tầng bậc trông như những ruộng bậc thang Tây Bắc.



Ai từng một lần đến với Lý Sơn sẽ không thể nào quên được nước biển trong xanh tuyệt đẹp nơi đây. Ảnh: moitruongdulich.
*3. Cù lao Thu - Bình Thuận*

Bình Thuận may mắn khi được thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho 2 cù lao biển đẹp mê hoặc lòng người, cái tên thứ hai chính là Cù lao Thu, hay cù lao Khoai Xứ mà dân gian quen gọi của đảo Phú Quý. Từ đất liền ra đảo phải đi tàu mất 5-7h nhưng du khách đến đây không khỏi ngỡ ngàng bởi vẻ đẹp của bạt ngàn xanh cây trái. Không chỉ thế, Cù lao Thu còn chiếm được cảm tình của khách du lịch bằng phong vị ẩm thực đặc trưng miền biển và hơn hết là sự thân thiện của người dân nơi đây.

Nếu ngày đầu bạn đã vi vu xe máy một vòng quanh đảo thì hôm sau hãy mạo hiểm với cano ra những đảo hiếm người kế bên, tự bắt ốc, mò cua, tắm tiên, hưởng thụ cảm giác ung dung tự tại trên cù lao bình yên này. Điểm lý tưởng để ngắm nhìn cả khung cảnh cù lao Thu là núi Cao Các, cao hơn 70 m. Trên núi còn có cả chùa Linh Sơn nổi tiếng.



Dù ra được Cù Lao Thu mất rất nhiều thời gian nhưng đảm bảo là cực đã. Ảnh: dulichvietnam.
*4. Cù lao Câu - Bình Thuận*

Cù lao Câu hay Hòn Cau là một trong hai khu bảo tồn biển của Bình Thuận, cách Phan Thiết khoảng 100 km. Nhìn từ đất liền, cù lao Câu sừng sững như một “vương quốc đá” với những hình khối kỳ lạ, thu hút du khách bởi màu nước trong vắt, nhìn tận xuống đáy. Chính vì vậy, đây cũng được coi là một thiên đường lặn biển. Bạn sẽ có cơ hội ngắm nhìn những thảm thực vật, san hô tự nhiên, đa dạng và vô cùng đẹp mắt, hay thử tài bắt cá, tôm trên những rạn đá nhiều màu.

Buổi tối, bạn có thể cùng nhóm bạn tổ chức tiệc BBQ trên bờ biển, đốt lửa trại và chơi các trò chơi team building. Đôi khi chỉ cần nằm nghe sóng vỗ rì rào, gió thổi táp vào mặt vị mặn mòi của biển, cũng đủ làm rung động “trái tim lang thang” của những con người yêu xê dịch.



Các bãi đá to là điểm đặc biệt thu hút ở Cù Lao Câu.
*5. Cù lao Chàm - Quảng Nam*

Nằm cách bờ biển Cửa Đại khoảng 15 km và bao gồm 8 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ khác nhau, cù lao Chàm chiếm được cảm tình của nhiều du khách khi nhắc đến du lịch biển bởi vẻ đẹp hoang sơ yên bình như “một thiên đường biển”. Chỉ mất 15 phút lênh đênh trên cano cao tốc từ biển Cửa Đại (Hội An), bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cù lao Chàm hiện ra xanh mát tầm mắt.

Điều tuyệt vời nhất khi đến đây là được xách ống thở và đi lặn khám phá đại dương xanh. Bạn cũng đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội đi xe đạp trên những con đường uốn lượn qua những cồn cát và những làng chài ven biển. Khám phá rừng sâu cùng trải nghiệm picnic giữa muôn vàn cây xanh sẽ mang đến bạn những phút giây chẳng thể nào quên.



Có rất nhiều tour du lịch ra cù Lao Chàm trong ngày. Ảnh: dattour.

----------


## hangnt

*Chuyến du lịch 30/4 sẽ thật thú vị khi cùng gia đình dạo chơi trong những khu miệt vườn xum xuê cây trái, thưởng thức những món ăn đậm chất sông nước Nam Bộ.*

Nếu bạn đang có kế hoạch du ngoạn miền Nam trong kì nghỉ 30/4 - 1/5 này thì hãy dành 2 ngày trong chuyến đi chơi để về với miền Tây gạo trắng nước trong nhé. Có rất nhiều tour miền Tây 2 ngày, 1 đêm với mức giá khá hợp lý, chỉ từ 1,3 triệu đến 1,7 triệu đồng/ tour đã bao gồm chi phí khách sạn 3 sao và ăn uống tiêu chuẩn trong suốt hành trình.

*Sài Gòn – Mỹ Tho – Cần Thơ* 

Đây là tuyến du lịch miền Tây phổ biến nhất cho lịch trình 2 ngày. Tour du lịch 30/4 - 1/5 này sẽ đưa bạn tham quan vùng đất trứ danh của thời Nam Kỳ lục Tỉnh, còn có tên là Mỹ Tho Đại Phố. Ngồi thuyền ngang sông Tiền, bạn sẽ được tham quan làng nghề truyền thống lò kẹo dừa, cơ sở nuôi ong lấy mật, đi xe ngựa trên con lộ nhỏ uốn khúc quanh co, ngắm những làng quê rợp bóng dừa Bến Tre và ngồi xuồng chèo khám phá cuộc sống sông nước miền Tây. 



Chợ nổi - một đặc sản của miền Tây
Cũng trong tour này, bạn sẽ được ghé thăm nhà cổ Bình Thủy nức tiếng, Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Phương Nam - Thiền viện lớn và đẹp nhất miền Tây Nam Bộ, dạo một vòng quanh làng du lịch Mỹ khánh để dạo chơi trong một không gian xanh của những vườn mận (quả roi), xoài, chôm chôm, mít, sầu riêng... Ngoài ra bạn còn được tham gia làm bánh tráng, nấu rượu đế, thưởng thức những món ngon rất dân dã như cá lóc nướng ống tre, chuột quay lu, lẩu đồng quê.



Du khách có cơ hội thử làm nông dân.
Giá tham khảo: 1.698.000 đồng/người lớn.

*Châu Đốc - Núi Cấm - Miếu Bà*

Nếu bạn là người yêu thích tìm hiểu văn hóa, tâm linh hãy đến với Châu Đốc thuộc tỉnh An Giang. Nằm gần biên giới Campuchia đây là nơi pha trộn nhiều nền văn hóa đa dạng với những hoạt động ngoài trời đặc sắc. Những ngôi nhà với sắc màu sống động nằm chênh vênh trên những cây cọc, tựa những loài chim nhiệt đới làm tổ trên cao nơi rừng già. Bạn sẽ có cơ hội ghé thăm Núi Cấm hay còn gọi là Thiên Cẩm Sơn với các danh lam và danh thắng như chùa Vạn Linh, chùa Phật Lớn, tượng Phật Di Lặc, hồ Thủy Liêm.



Tượng Phật Di Lặc.
Ngoài ra, bạn còn được du ngoạn cảnh đẹp tại những danh thắng tâm linh như Tây An Cổ Tự, Lăng Thoại Ngọc Hầu, miếu Bà Chúa Xứ - nổi tiếng hiển linh là trung tâm hành hương lớn nhất miền tây Nam Bộ. Cuối cuộc hành trình, bạn và gia đình còn có thể tham quan làng nuôi Cá Bè trên sông để tìm hiểu cách nuôi trồng thủy sản, tìm hiểu đời sống văn hoá của đồng dân tộc Khơmer… hay đến chợ Châu Đốc mua đặc sản mắm.


Giá tham khảo: 1.699.000 đồng/người lớn.

*Châu Đốc - Long Xuyên*

Cùng với tuyến đường về với quê hương công tử Bạc Liêu – Châu Đốc, bạn và gia đình vừa có cơ hội ghé thăm những điểm đến tâm linh nổi tiếng như núi Cấm, Tây An Cổ Tự, Lăng Thoại Ngọc Hầu, miếu Bà Chúa Xứ, đồng thời vừa có thể tham quan nhiều làng nghề truyền thống.


Trong tour du lịch miền Tây này, bạn sẽ được ghé làng nuôi cá bè ở ngã ba sông Châu Đốc hay qua làng Chăm, tìm hiểu đời sống văn hóa tín ngưỡng của người dân nơi đây. Và cũng đừng quên đi chợ Châu Đốc, còn gọi là "vương quốc mắm" của miền Tây, nơi bán nhiều loại mắm đặc sản nổi tiếng như mắm thái, khô cá tra phồng, tung lò mò… Về tới Sa Đéc, bạn có thể mua đặc sản Sa Đéc như nem lai vung, bánh phồng tôm Sa Giang, quýt hồng.



Các đặc sản mắm Châu Đốc.
Giá tham khảo: 1.725.000 đồng/người lớn.

*Châu Đốc - Rừng Tràm Trà Sư*

Vẫn là mảnh đất Bạc Liêu, nhưng nếu bạn yêu thích khám phá thiên nhiên và con người nơi đây, hãy chọn cho mình tour du lịch 30/4 về rừng Tràm Trà Sư. Trên đường đến với Châu Đốc, bạn sẽ du ngoạn Sông Hậu tham quan làng cá bè tìm hiểu cách nuôi cá bè của người dân, thăm Làng Dân Tộc Chăm tìm hiểu nếp sống văn hoá, nghề dệt thổ cẩm truyền thống, viếng Thánh Đường Hồi Giáo.


Rừng Tràm Trà Sư là khu rừng ngập nước tiêu biểu cho vùng Tây sông Hậu, Quý khách đi bằng Tắc Ráng len lỏi qua những lũng sen tuyệt đẹp, chèo xuồng ba lá vào rừng tràm, nơi sinh sống của nhiều loài động vật và thực vật thuộc hệ thống rừng đặc dụng Việt Nam. Tại đây có rất nhiều loài chim, thú, bò sát, cá…đã được ghi vào sách đỏ Việt Nam.

Giá tham khảo: 1.360.000 đồng/người lớn.

*Tràm Chim - Gáo Giồng*

Tour du lịch này sẽ đưa bạn ghé thăm vùng đất Đồng Tháp Mười nổi tiếng với những đầm sen để cảm nhận vẻ đẹp dịu dàng nên thơ của dòng sông Tiền. Đến thị xã Sa Đéc, bạn sẽ ghé thăm chùa cổ Kiến An Cung của người Hoa, chiêm bái trước Quan Thánh Đế Quân, nhà cổ Huỳnh Thủy Lê, hay khám phá làng hoa Tân Quy Đông, vườn hoa lớn nhất vùng Tây Nam Bộ,. Tại làng hoa này, bạn sẽ chiêm ngưỡng hàng trăm loài "kỳ hoa dị thảo" đua nhau khoe sắc khắp vùng cũng như hòa mình vào khung cảnh mua bán trên bến dưới thuyền của làng hoa.


Qua phà Cao Lãnh vào thành phố Cao Lãnh, bạn sẽ ghé thăm Vườn quốc gia Tràm Chim Tam Nông, để hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hoang dã, thỏa sức ngắm nhìn những sinh cảnh đặc biệt của Tràm Chim theo mùa và môi trường sống hoang dã của hàng chục loài cá đồng, hàng trăm loài chim trời và động vật hoang dã nơi đây... cảm nhận được mùi của đồng quê với hoa tràm, hoa súng, hoa sen; mùi cỏ, mùi năng, mùi lúa mạ... 


Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng sẽ mang lại cho bạn khung cảnh chim trời cá nước mênh mông, sen hồng phủ kín mặt nước, rẽ từng cụm bèo cám xanh ngắt len lõi trên những con rạch nhỏ xuyên rừng tràm vào sân chim. Còn gì bằng khi được trải nghiệm những món ăn miệt đồng theo mùa như; cá lóc nướng trui cặp lá sen non chấm nước mắm me, cá rô kho tộ, cá linh nấu chua cơm mẻ với bông súng...

Giá tham khảo: 1.668.000 đồng/người lớn.

_Theo afamily_

----------


## hangnt

*Thăm nhà cổ Huỳnh Thủy Lê, làng hoa Tân Quy Đông, khu sinh thái Gáo Giồng và thưởng thức món ăn đậm chất miệt vườn là những trải nghiệm lý thú dịp nghỉ lễ này.* 

Với những dòng sông hiền hòa, cánh đồng sen bát ngát và nhiều khu du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn, Đồng Tháp là điểm đến lý tưởng cho bạn và gia đình thực hiện chuyến nghỉ mát cuối tuần hay dịp lễ dài ngày.

Tùy vào điều kiện và thời gian bạn có thể sắp xếp chuyến đi trong 2 hay 4 ngày để thưởng thức cảnh đẹp và nhiều món ăn địa phương.



Làng hoa Tân Quy Đông, nơi hội tụ sắc hoa bốn mùa. Ảnh: Duy Kòy.
*Xuất phát*

Bạn sẽ mất khoảng 3 giờ chạy xe từ TP HCM tới Đồng Tháp với quãng đường 150 km. Điểm có thể mua vé là bến xe miền Tây (Kinh Dương Vương, quận Bình Tân) với giá 100.000 đồng một người của các hãng uy tín như Mai Linh, Phương Trang… Du khách cũng có thể di chuyển bằng xe máy để tiện lịch trình riêng hoặc đi theo tour của các trung tâm lữ hành ở Sài Gòn.

Nếu đi bằng xe máy bạn xuất phát lúc 5h sáng để tránh tắc đường và nắng nóng của miền Nam. Từ Sài Gòn bạn đi thẳng đến cầu Mỹ Thuận theo quốc lộ 1A, sau đó đi tiếp quốc lộ 80 để đến Sa Đéc. Từ đây bạn bắt đầu di chuyển theo lịch trình dự định. Dưới đây là gợi ý cho du khách hành trình khám phá Sa Đéc – Cao Lãnh trong hai ngày.

_Ngày 1: Sài Gòn – Sa Đéc_

Buổi sáng:

Bạn dành thời gian cho việc di chuyển, xen kẽ với việc thưởng thức đặc sản địa phương dọc chuyến đi. Hãy dừng chân ở Mỹ Tho, Tiền Giang để thưởng thức tô hủ tiếu thơm ngon. Đây là một trong 3 món hủ tiếu hấp dẫn của miền Nam, bên cạnh hủ tiếu Sa Đéc và Nam Vang.

Đặc điểm của hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho là cọng nhỏ, khô, dai, giòn và thơm ngon đặc trưng không lẫn với các nơi khác. Nguyên liệu ăn kèm là thịt nạc, lòng heo, xương và hải sản. Sau khi căng bụng với hủ tiếu bạn tiếp tục di chuyển theo lịch trình. Đến Sa Đéc bạn nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa và chuẩn bị đi đến các điểm tham quan.

Buổi chiều:

Chùa cổ Kiến An Cung: Đây là một ngôi chùa cổ do người Hoa Phúc Kiến trong quá trình di cư đến sinh sống đã xây dựng nên. Chùa nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Sa Đéc. Hàng năm chùa có hai ngày lễ tế là ngày 22/2 và 22/8 âm lịch. Đến đây bạn như được tĩnh tâm xua tan mọi muộn phiền.

Nhà cổ Huỳnh Thủy Lê: Được xây dựng từ năm 1895 do thương gia người Hoa - Huỳnh Cẩm Thủy (cha của Huỳnh Thủy Lê) làm chủ. Ngôi nhà không chỉ đẹp bởi lối kiến trúc Đông – Tây hòa hợp mà còn nổi tiếng vì liên quan đến một cuộc tình không biên giới của một cô gái Pháp với Huỳnh Thủy Lê.

Cô gái sau này trở thành nữ văn hào Marguerite Duras đã kể lại mối tình đầu  đầy ngang trái của mình qua tác phẩm Người Tình. Sau khi tác phẩm được chuyển thể thành phim và quay tại Việt Nam năm 1990, ngôi nhà trở nên nổi tiếng. Đến đây du khách sẽ được nghe thuyết minh về chuyện tình lãng mạn và đẫm lệ này.



Nhà cổ Huỳnh Thủy Lê nằm ở số 255A Nguyễn Huệ, phường 2, thành phố Sa Đéc. Ảnh: Phan Lộc.
Làng hoa Tân Quy Đông: Là một trong những làng hoa nổi tiếng ở miền Tây Nam bộ, nơi đây cung cấp nhiều giống hoa cảnh cho các vùng lân cận và cả xuất khẩu. Đến đây, bạn như lạc vào thế giới của muôn sắc hoa, những đàn ong, bướm chao lượn cùng hương thơm ngây ngất. Bất cứ thời điểm nào trong năm bạn cũng được chiêm ngưỡng các loại hoa rực nở. Làng thuộc xã Tân Quy Đông, TP Sa Đéc.

Buổi tối:

Bạn thưởng thức tô hủ tiếu Sa Đéc thơm ngon nổi tiếng, sau đó di chuyển đến Cao Lãnh thuê phòng và nghỉ ngơ. Bạn có thể dạo chợ đêm Cao Lãnh, ăn món bánh cống đặc trưng và đĩa trái cây hấp dẫn vì có thêm si rô, lạc (đậu phộng) và đá bào.

_Ngày 2: Cao Lãnh – Tràm Chim – Gáo Giồng_

Buổi sáng:

Sau khi dùng bữa sáng bạn di chuyển đến vườn quốc gia Tràm Chim, nằm ở thị trấn Tràm Chim, huyện Tam Nông. Với diện tích tự nhiên hơn 7.000 ha, đây là nơi có hệ động thực vật phong phú và đa dạng. Tại đây có nhiều loài động vật có trong Sách đỏ như: sếu đầu đỏ, ngang cánh trắng, bồ nông chân sám, giang sen…

Du khách được hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hoang dã, thỏa sức ngắm nhìn những sinh cảnh đặc biệt trên chiếc thuyền ba lá đầy thú vị. Từ tháng 12 đến tháng 4, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng các loài sếu đầu đỏ bay rợp trời, những tổ chim lơ lửng trên cành tràm, hay cảnh chim mẹ mớm mồi và tập bay cho chim con. Hơn nữa, bạn cũng được thưởng thức hương hoa hoa tràm, súng, sen, mùi cỏ hay lúa mạ.

Buổi trưa du khách dùng bữa với các món ăn dân đã đặc trưng theo mùa như: lẩu cháo lươn, cá trê nướng chấm mắm gừng, canh chua cá lóc đồng, bông điên điển xào tép…



Cá lóc nướng lá len, món ngon nổi tiếng của miền sông nước Cửu Long. Ảnh: Dacsanmientay.
Buổi chiều:

Du khách tiếp tục tới khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng ở xã Gáo Giồng, huyện Cao Lãnh. Đến đây bạn được chèo xuồng tam bản cùng các cô gái miền Tây trong trang phục áo bà ba xinh đẹp. Bạn vừa xuôi mái chèo tận hưởng khung cảnh chim trời cá nước, vừa lắng nghe khúc vọng cổ ngân nga. Leo lên đài quan sát cao 18 m du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng màu xanh bạt ngàn của rừng tràm và hàng trăm đàn cò trắng phía xa xa.

Thỏa sức với chuyến khám phá, du khách có thể nghỉ ngơi ở võng mắc trên sàn nhà đu đưa bởi những cơn gió đồng nội mát rượi. Hoặc vừa nghỉ ngơi vừa câu cá để có bữa tối dân dã với các món: cá lóc nướng trui cặp lá sen non, cá rô kho tộ, cá linh nấu chua với cơm mẻ bông súng…

Sau khi dùng bữa du khách nghỉ ngơi và lên xe ra quốc lộ 1A về lại Sài Gòn. Kết thúc chuyến khám miền quê sông nước đầy thú vị.

_Theo vnexpress_

----------


## hangnt

*Du lịch Sài Gòn 1 ngày - bạn đã từng nghĩ tới chưa? Dưới đây là 5 địa điểm du lịch lý tưởng tại Sài Gòn mà bạn và gia đình có thể đi về ngay trong 1 ngày.*

*1. Khu du lịch Suối tiên*



Khu du lịch Suối tiên quận Thủ Đức/Ảnh internet
Nằm ở cửa ngõ Ðông Bắc Sài Gòn, khu du lịch Suối Tiên (quận Thủ Đức) được xây dựng với mục đích kết hợp du lịch với giáo dục văn hóa lịch sử, nguồn cội dân tộc.

Những năm gần đây, khu du lịch này không ngừng đổi mới với hàng loạt trò chơi, trang thiết bị trong đó phải kế đến trò chơi vòng xoay cảm giác mạnh. Đây là trò chơi lần đầu tiên xuất hiện tại Sài Gòn nên dù có đến bao nhiêu lần bạn vẫn cảm thấy mới mẻ và đáng để trải nghiệm.

*2. Vườn cò Thủ Đức*

Từ ngã tư Thủ Đức đi về hướng Tăng Nhơn Phú, rẽ phải theo đường Nguyễn Văn Tăng đến ngã ba Gò Công, phường Long Thạnh Mỹ, quận 9 - cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 20km du khách sẽ đến vườn cò của bác Tư Đê.

Không hiểu lý do vì sao mà loài cò lại chỉ chọn khu vườn này làm nơi trú ngụ nhưng vào tháng 9 đến tháng 4 hàng năm, nơi đây quy tụ đàn cò lên đến 2.000 con. Khi hoàng hôn đến từng đàn cò lại rủ nhau lũ lượt bay về, xao động cả một góc trời. Ngắm nhìn hình ảnh cánh cò nổi bật trong ánh tà dương sẽ để lại ấn tượng khó quên.

Sau một vòng thăm quan du khách có thể thưởng thức nước dừa ướp lạnh nguyên trái mát rượi cùng những món ăn mang đặc trưng của nơi đây như: thịt chuột đồng nướng vàng ngậy, cá tai tượng chiên xù giòn rụm, ếch xào lăn nước cốt dừa béo ngọt, gà nước rô ti, thịt săn chắc, ăn “đã” hơn thịt gà nuôi nhiều.

*3. Khu du lịch Bình Quới*



Khu du lịch Bình Quới như một bức tranh toàn cảnh mang đậm nét dân dã, mộc mạc của làng quê Nam Bộ hiền hòa. Ảnh internet
Nằm trên bán đảo Thanh Đa bên bờ sông Sài Gòn, cách trung tâm thành phố 8 km về phía Bắc, khu du lịch Bình Quới (phường 28, quận Bình Thạnh) là điểm thưởng thức văn hóa - ẩm thực dân gian nổi tiếng tại thành phố mang tên Bác.

Với diện tích trên 3,5ha, tọa lạc bên sông Sài Gòn, mặt bằng rộng, không khí thoáng mát trong lành khu du lịch Bình Quới như một bức tranh toàn cảnh mang đậm nét dân dã, mộc mạc của làng quê Nam Bộ hiền hòa.

*4. Biển Cần Giờ*

Cách trung tâm Thành phố khoảng 50 km, Cần Giờ (huyện Cần Giờ) vừa có rừng vừa có biển nên rất sẵn hải sản tươi sống. Ngoài ra nơi này cũng có nhiều điểm tham quan khá hấp dẫn như rừng ngập mặn Vàm Sác, Đảo Khỉ, khu du lịch và bãi biển 30 Tháng 4, Lăng Ông Thủy Tướng Nam Hải…

Bên cạnh việc khám phá địa danh này trong ngày, bạn có thể chọn ở lại qua đêm để tham gia hội trại hay xin ngủ tại nhà dân để tìm hiểu thêm nét văn hóa phương Nam tại thành phố hiện đại bậc nhất nước ta. Cần Giờ là một điểm đến quen thuộc trong số các khu du lịch ở Sài Gòn.

*5. Địa đạo Củ Chi*

Cách trung tâm thành phố 70 km về hướng Tây-Bắc, địa đạo Củ Chi là một hệ thống phòng thủ trong lòng đất ở huyện Củ Chi được Mặt trận Dân tộc Giải phóng Miền Nam Việt Nam đào trong thời kỳ chiến tranh Đông Dương và chiến tranh Việt Nam.

Đến với địa điểm này du khách không chỉ được khám phá bí ẩn trong lòng đất mà còn được thỏa sức du ngoạn trên khu hồ mô phỏng biển Đông cũng như tham gia các trò chơi giải trí.

Đối với thế hệ được sinh ra trong hòa bình và chỉ biết đến chiến tranh qua sách vở, địa đạo Củ Chi như một cách giúp chúng ta hiểu thêm về lịch sử đấu tranh dựng nước và giữ nước của dân tộc.

Bạn có thể đến địa đạo Củ Chi bằng cách đi xe máy, thuê ôtô, xe buýt hoặc đi canô trên sông Sài Gòn đến Củ Chi cũng là một trải nghiệm mới mẻ và hấp dẫn được nhiều du khách lựa chọn trong thời gian gần đây.

_Theo afamily_

----------


## hangnt

*Với những địa điểm du lịch này, bạn không cần chuẩn bị quá lâu là đã có thể lên đường ngay để trải nghiệm một kỳ nghỉ ngẫu hứng thú vị trong dịp 30/4.*

*Hồ Ba Bể*

Nằm cách Hà Nội khoảng 220km, mất khoảng 5 giờ chạy xe, Hồ Ba Bể (Bắc Kạn) là điểm đến ngẫu hứng tuyệt vời cho những người đột nhiên nảy ra ý định đi du lịch 30/4.

Với tour Hà Nội - Ba Bể, bạn cần tối thiểu khoảng 2,5 ngày để có thể thăm quan được các điểm du lịch chính của địa danh này. Nếu đi xe máy, ô tô tự lái, bạn có thể đi theo Quốc lộ 3 tới Bắc Kạn, tiếp tục đi tới Thị trấn Phủ Thông thì rẽ trái đi theo TL 258 khoảng 40km là tới Ba Bể. Nếu đi xe khách, bạn có thể đi xe đêm ở bến xe Mỹ Đình hoặc Gia Lâm để tiết kiệm thời gian. 



Không gian khoáng đạt, hài hòa của hồ Ba Bể còn thích hợp với kỳ nghỉ cùng gia đình
Hồ Ba Bể là hồ nước lớn nhất miền Bắc Việt Nam, cả khuôn viên hồ được bao bọc bởi núi và rừng nguyên sinh, nhiều hang động và suối ngầm tạo nên cảnh sắc vô cùng đẹp mắt. Để khám phá hết vẻ đẹp của hồ, bạn nên thuê 1 chiếc thuyền với giá từ 200.000 đến 550.000đ. Thuyền sẽ dẫn bạn thăm nhiều điểm: đảo Bà Góa, hang Tiên, động Puông, 3 hồ: Pé Lầm, Pé Lù, Pé Lèng... Hoặc bạn có thể đi thăm quan thêm nhiều điểm du lịch khác như Phya Khao, Kim Hỷ, động Nàng Tiên, thác Nà Đăng, bản Pác Ngòi, suối Thác Giềng…



Bản Pác Ngòi. - Ảnh: internet
Dịch vụ phòng nghỉ ở Hồ Ba Bể khác phải chăng, đa dạng. Giá phòng chỉ khoảng 300.000đ/phòng ở được từ 5-7 người, một số khách sạn bạn có thể tham khảo như khách sạn Bắc Kạn, khách sạn Hương Sơn, nhà khách Tỉnh Ủy, khách sạn Ba Bể, nhà khách Vườn Quốc gia Ba Bể. Thậm chí bạn còn có thể ở homestay ở nhà dân trong 2 bản Bó Lù và bản Pác Ngòi.



Ảnh: dulichmaichau
Ăn Uống: Bạn có thể ăn tại nhà nghỉ hoặc ăn cơm ở quán ăn ở dưới chân động Hua Mạ. Một số đặc sản bạn nên thử khi đến Hồ Ba Bể như gà đồi nướng, lợn sữa quay ăn cùng xôi nếp nương; lạp sườn (muốn mua phải đặt trước hoặc nhờ người bản địa mua hộ); mắm tép chua; thịt trâu khô xào với khế hoặc nướng chấm với tương ớt rất ngon.

*Mộc Châu*

Mộc Châu cách Hà Nội khoảng 180km, đường đi không khó nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể khám phá địa danh này với lịch trình 2 ngày 1 đêm, hoặc nếu muốn khám phá cao nguyên này kĩ hơn, bạn có thể kéo dài chuyến đi thành 2,5 ngày hoặc 3 ngày 2 đêm. Để đến Mộc Châu, những người thích đi du lịch bụi có thể di chuyển bằng xe máy, còn nếu muốn nhàn hơn, hoặc đi với trẻ con, bạn nên đi xe khách với mức giá khoảng 160.000 đồng/ lượt giường nằm.



Ảnh: internet
Những điểm đến thú vị không thể bỏ qua khi đến Mộc Châu như như  hang Dơi, rừng thông Bản Áng, thác Dải Yếm, Thị trấn nông trường Mộc Châu với những đồi chè xanh mướt mát, đồi chè trái tim Tân Lập. Những người thích du lịch còn có thể khám phá các bản Pà Khà. Lóng Luông, Ba Phách để khám phá cuộc sống của người dân bản địa. Đặc biệt đến cao nguyên Mộc Châu vào dịp cuối tháng 4 đầu tháng 5, bạn đừng bỏ qua đi thăm những vườn mận đang bắt đầu vào mùa và thưởng thức những trái mận tươi ngon nhất trên cây.

Du lịch Mộc Châu mấy năm gần đây đang trên đà phát triển nên có nhiều nhà nghỉ, khách sạn với mức giá khá mềm trung bình 100.000 đến 300.000 đồng/ đêm. Một số địa chỉ nhà nghỉ bạn có tham khảo như nhà nghỉ Cao nguyên (chỗ này sạch sẽ, có phòng tập thể rộng), nhà nghỉ Trường Giang, nhà nghỉ 327 Mộc Châu, nhà Nghỉ Hồng Nhung, nhà nghỉ Mộc Châu xanh. Hoặc bạn có thể ở homestay (ngủ chung trong nhà sàn, hoặc ngủ chung phòng lớn) với mức giá từ 50.000 đến 70.000 đồng/người/đêm. Ngủ homestay bạn có thể tìm đến quanh khu vực gần rừng thông bản Áng.


Về ăn uống ở Mộc Châu không có quá nhiều hàng ăn, nên nếu là người khó ăn hoặc có trẻ nhỏ, bạn nên chủ động chuẩn bị thêm đồ ăn phù hợp với khẩu vị. Một số nhà hàng bạn có thể tham khảo như Lan Hồng 64, Xuân Bắc 181, quán 70, Quang Phóng, Quán 75 với các món đặc sắc như bê chao, cá suối, cơm lam, gà... rất ngon.

*Vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương*

Vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương có diện tích 25.000ha, tiếp giáp 3 tỉnh Ninh Bình, Hòa Bình và Thanh Hóa. Từ là một điểm đến thân thiện với môi trường, rất phù hợp để cả gia đình du lịch cuối tuần hay kế hoạch du lịch ngẫu hứng dịp 30/4 trong khoảng 2 đến 2,5 ngày. Từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể chọn đi xe máy hoặc xe khách, nhưng tốt nhất nên đi bằng xe riêng để đi được sâu vào trong rừng và bảo đảm an toàn khi có trẻ nhỏ đi cùng. Đường chạy tuyến xe này rất đẹp, xuyên qua rừng già và những cánh đồng lúa ngát hương. 


Vườn quốc gia Cúc Phương có ba khu vực lưu trú, ăn uống và vui chơi giải trí là: Khu cổng Vườn, khu Hồ Mạc và khu Trung tâm. Tùy theo nhu cầu mà bạn có thể lựa chọn nơi lưu trú phù hợp cho bản thân. Các phòng nghỉ ở đây hiện đại, tiện nghi với vệ sinh khép kín, điều hoà, ti vi/quạt có giá từ 180.000 - 600.000 đồng/ phòng. Phòng tập thể từ 1 triệu đồng trở lên. 

Cúc Phương có rất nhiều thứ để để bạn vui chơi cùng bọn trẻ như đi bộ trong những con đường mòn nhỏ, tìm đến những loài cây quý hiếm trong khu rừng rậm rạp hay cả gia đình thuê  xe đạp chạy xuyên rừng. Ngoài ra Cúc Phương cũng có nhiều điểm tham quan như Động người xưa, bảo tàng động vật quý hiếm, vườn thực vật Cúc Phương, trung tâm cứu hộ thú linh trưởng Cúc Phương, cây đăng cổ thụ, bản người Mường, đỉnh mây bạc, hồ Yên Quang - động Phò Mã... Bạn có thể đang kí tour du lịch tham quan với ban quản lý nếu muốn khám phá những điểm đến này.



Ảnh: internet
Về ăn uống, bạn nên đặt luôn đồ ăn ở khách sạn, nhà nghỉ để được phục vụ bởi đồ ăn trong rừng không nhiều. Nếu có trẻ nhỏ, hãy nhớ chuẩn bị đồ ăn thêm cho chúng.

*Tam Đảo* 

Điểm đến nổi tiếng nhất của Vĩnh Phúc chính là Tam Đảo. Cách Hà Nội chỉ 80km với mức nhiệt độ mát mẻ, địa điểm du lịch này vô cùng hoàn hảo dành cho những người hoặc gia đình có con nhỏ có một kỳ nghỉ 30/4 ngắn ngày không phải di chuyển nhiều mà vẫn thay đổi được không khí.

Ngoài việc nghỉ ngơi với không khí mát mẻ quanh năm, tại Tam Đảo, bạn còn có thể ghé thăm thác Bạc, Đền Mẫu bà Chúa thượng ngàn, đền Đức Thánh Trần, leo hơn 1000 bậc lên tháp truyền hình Tam Đảo... Khu Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Tây Thiên cũng là một địa danh không thể bỏ qua, với cảnh đẹp bình yên, mang đến sự an nhiên thẳm sâu cho tâm hồn bạn. 



Tam Đảo mù sương (Ảnh: toidi.net)
Một địa danh khác không kém phần nổi tiếng rất gần Tam Đảo chính là hồ Đại Lải. Đây là một hồ nước nhân tạo lớn, nằm ngay chân núi có phong cảnh rất đẹp, với hàng cây xanh, núi non trùng điệp in bóng xuống mặt hồ. Tại đây, bạn có thể dạo chơi, ngắm cảnh, đi du thuyền mặt nước, câu cá, thưởng ngoạn thiên nhiên đẹp tuyệt vời và bầu không khí mát lành. Thậm chí nếu muốn bạn và gia đình còn có thể nghỉ lại một đêm tại khu resort Flamingo Đại Lải để thay đổi không khí, tận hưởng các dịch vụ chu đáo, đầy đủ với cả khách sạn, nhà hàng và khu vui chơi cho trẻ em.



Flamingo Đại Lải - điểm đến sang trọng gần Hà Nội thích hợp cho bạn bè và gia đình. Ảnh: Hải Tre
Món ăn du khách không bao giờ quên thưởng thức khi đến Vĩnh Phúc chính là su su – loại rau được trồng khắp nơi ở Tam Đảo. Tép Dầu Đầm Vạc, đậu Rùa, cá thính Lập Thạch, chè kho, rượu dừa Tiên Tửu Ngọc Hoa, bánh nắng, bánh gạo rang, bánh ngõa hay bánh trùng mật mía cũng là những đặc sản nổi danh bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến Vĩnh Phúc.

_Theo afamily_

----------


## hangnt

*TP. Hà Nội, TP. HCM sẽ tổ chức bắn pháo hoa vào tối ngày 30/4. Riêng Đà Nẵng, lễ hội pháo hoa quốc tế 2015 sẽ được tổ chức trong hai đêm liên tiếp là ngày 28 và 29/4.*


*Hà Nội bắn pháo hoa tại 6 trận địa*

Trong dịp kỷ niệm 40 năm ngày Giải phóng miền Nam, thống nhất đất nước, 129 năm ngày Quốc tế lao động, TP. Hà Nội sẽ bắn pháo hoa tại 6 trận địa, gồm 3 trận địa tầm cao, 3 tầm thấp. 

3 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm cao là trước Bưu điện Hà Nội (quận Hoàn Kiếm), hồ Văn Quán (quận Hà Đông) và trung tâm vườn hoa thị xã Sơn Tây.

3 trận địa pháo hoa tầm thấp là trước trụ sở báo Hà Nội Mới (quận Hoàn Kiếm), công viên Thống Nhất (quận Hai Bà Trưng) và sân vận động Quốc gia Mỹ Đình (quận Nam Từ Liêm).  

Thời gian bắn pháo hoa trong 15 phút, từ 21h đến 21h15 ngày 30/4.

*TP. HCM bắn pháo hoa tại 7 điểm*

Kỷ niệm 40 năm Ngày Giải phóng miền Nam, thống nhất đất nước, TP. HCM sẽ tổ chức bắn pháo hoa từ 22h00 đến 22h15 ngày 30/4 tại 7 điểm:

3 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm cao là tại Công viên Lịch sử - Văn hóa Dân tộc (quận 9), Khu Tưởng niệm Liệt sĩ Ngã Ba Giồng (Hóc Môn).

Ngoài ra, có 4 địa điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp gồm Công viên Văn hóa Đầm Sen (quận 11), Khu Di tích Lịch sử Láng Le (huyện Bình Chánh), đền Tưởng niệm Liệt sĩ Bến Dược (huyện Củ Chi), Sân bóng đá Cần Giờ (huyện Cần Giờ).

Trong đó, khu vực tòa tháp Bitexco Financial (đường Hải Triều, Q.1) là điểm bắn pháo hoa nghệ thuật.

*Đà Nẵng với lễ hội pháo hoa quốc tế*

30/4 năm nay, Đà Nẵng sẽ tổ chức bắn pháo hoa với quy mô lớn nhất từ trước đến nay. Được tổ chức hai năm một lần, lễ hội pháo hoa Đà Nẵng 2015 (DIFC 2015) với chủ đề “Đà Nẵng – Bản giao hưởng sắc màu”, hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến cho du khách những phút giây tuyệt vời cùng những màn trình diễn ánh sáng độc đáo của các đội tham gia mang đến.

Năm nay lễ hội sẽ được tổ chức trong hai đêm liên tiếp là ngày 28 và 29/4 (vào thứ 3 và thứ 4 trong tuần) tại Cảng Sông Hàn. Thời gian bắn dao động từ 20h15 - 20h30. Cuộc thi trình diễn pháo hoa là cuộc tranh tài  của nhiều yếu tố nghệ thuật, kĩ thuật, sáng tạo… của 5 đội đến từ 5 quốc gia trên thế giới. Năm nay, ngoài đội chủ nhà Đà Nẵng còn có 4 đội tham dự là Nam Phi, Hoa Kỳ, Úc và Ba Lan.

----------


## nguyennhunhuluan

TRẢI NGHIỆM ĐẲNG CẤP DU LỊCH TRỰC THĂNG
THƯỞNG NGOẠN VẺ ĐẸP ĐÀ NẴNG TỪ TRÊN CAO

CHỈ VỚI 3.000.000VND/KHÁCH


Quý khách có cơ hội trải nghiệm một Đà Nẵng rất khác từ trên cao với 12 phút bay trên chiếc trực thăng Airbus EC 130 T2 hiện đại và sang trọng, thu gọn trong tầm mắt những thắng cảnh tuyệt mỹ cùng nhịp sống sôi động của thành phố.

Đăng ký trên Website: http://tourtructhang.vn

Đăng ký trực tiếp tại VIỆT NAM TRAVELMART
  Mr. Luận: 0934 973 273﻿

----------

